# Η άχρηστη πληροφορία της μέρας



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για ένα γαλάζιο ρολόι τοίχου, έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτή την ιστοσελίδα, κι έχω πραγματικά εντυπωσιαστεί.
















​ Καθρέφτης!


----------

